# Binary Puns



## diddi

Anybody got a pun on binary to add to the proilferation in use in user sigs?

There's got to be more ideas out there. So if you're one of the 10 types of people, now's your chance to shine!


----------



## xenou

a variation on the theme is:


> There are only 10 types of people in the world - those who understand ternary, those who don't, and those who mistake it for binary



I thought it was funny the first time I saw it but now I realize this is incredibly dull after all.


----------



## diddi

shouldn't that be 11? , no wait that makes me then 10rd type of person... bugger.


----------



## xenou

Honestly I don't get this joke:


		Code:
__


00110110101110011010001010010101
10011010101010010111100110101100
10100101011010010111100110100101


But this actually did make me laugh (when I finally got it):


> "An infinite number of mathematicians walk into a bar. The first one orders a beer. The second orders half a beer. The third, a quarter of a beer. The bartender says, 'You're all idiots', and pours two beers."


I think it's more about imagining an infinite number of mathematicians going to a bar for a drink then the so-called "punch-line"

Shamelessly stolen from:
http://www.electronicsweekly.com/bl...orlds-largest-collection-of-binary-jokes.html


----------



## diddi

great for all the people who are into geometric series!


hay i just thought of something...

isnt it Pi day in the US (or have i missed it? - darn world time does my head in)


----------



## diddi

this is a bit corny, but who cares...

i just realised that an octalpus has 10 arms!


----------



## RoryA

10 be or not 10 be; that is the binary question.


----------



## xenou

Is this a binary palindrome:


		Code:
__


10000001


----------



## mikerickson

Code:
__


1	0	1	0	1	0	0
0	1	1	0	0	1	0
1	1	1	0	1	0	0
1	0	0	1	0	1	1
0	1	1	1	1	0	0
1	1	1	0	0	0	1
0	1	1	0	0	1	0
0	1	0	0	1	1	1
0	0	0	0	0	0	1
1	0	0	1	0	1	0
0	1	0	1	1	0	1
0	1	1	0	1	1	1
0	0	0	1	1	0	1
1	1	1	0	0	0	0
0	0	0	0	1	0	1
0	0	1	0	1	1	0
1	1	0	0	1	0	0
1	0	1	1	0	0	0
0	1	1	1	1	0	0
1	1	1	0	0	1	0
0	1	0	1	0	0	1
0	1	1	1	1	1	0
1	1	1	0	1	1	0
0	1	0	0	0	1	1
0	1	0	1	0	0	0
1	0	0	1	0	1	0
1	0	1	1	1	0	1
1	1	1	0	1	1	1
1	1	0	1	0	1	2


----------



## arkusM

You can alway give some jerk the count of four. Use your hands. This made me chuckle when I first learned binary years ago.


----------



## JamesW

arkusM said:


> You can alway give some jerk the count of four. Use your hands. This made me chuckle when I first learned binary years ago.


 
I wasn't sure why that was funny until I did it myself! Genius


----------



## Butterkeks

The only one I know:

"Whoever invented binary logic knew how to put two and two together."


----------



## diddi

hi Butterkeks, and welcome to the board. i hope you find plenty to keep you coming back


----------



## Michael M

Just imagine if your name was Owen (01)....that's so bad, but I had to do it...


----------



## JamesW

Michael M said:


> Just imagine if your name was Owen (01)....that's so bad, but I had to do it...


 
Almost as bad as naming your child: *Robert; ) DROP TABLE Students;-- *

http://xkcd.com/327/


----------



## Joe4

> Almost as bad as naming your child: *Robert; ) DROP TABLE Students;-- *




That comic cracked me up!


----------



## Firefly2012

JamesW said:


> Almost as bad as naming your child: *Robert; ) DROP TABLE Students;-- *
> 
> http://xkcd.com/327/


 
I was forced to send that on to our database developers


----------



## _MorDred_

JamesW said:


> Almost as bad as naming your child: *Robert; ) DROP TABLE Students;-- *
> 
> http://xkcd.com/327/


 

Too funny!  I'm keeping that one on my desktop.


----------



## RoryA

Welcome, Mordred.


----------



## shg

You can stay in our battered mods shelter while you recover ...


----------



## _MorDred_

Thanks Rory!
shg, this is where the battered EF souls go?


----------



## shg

Here and elsewhere, Mordred.


----------



## BenMiller

The Boolean secret agent's suitcase had a 0 bottom. 1 story.


----------



## BiocideJ

xenou said:


> Honestly I don't get this joke:
> 
> 
> Code:
> __
> 
> 
> 00110110101110011010001010010101
> 10011010101010010111100110101100
> 10100101011010010111100110100101


 
ROFL, this is actually QUITE funny although with the page breaks it ruins it.

(without page breaks)
001101101011100110100010100101011001101010101001011110011010110010100101011010010111100110100101
Enter the above here.
http://www.roubaixinteractive.com/PlayGround/Binary_Conversion/Binary_To_Text.asp


----------



## BenMiller

It's just coming up as gibberish ... This is what I got 6¹¢•š©y¬¥iy¥


----------



## BiocideJ

BenMiller said:


> It's just coming up as gibberish ... This is what I got 6¹¢•š©y¬¥iy¥


 
That is because I am an idiot.  I converted it the wrong way.  I put the binary in the Text section and converted it into binary. ROFL I guess the joke is on me.


----------



## BenMiller

Yeah, that's what I did. Just got a bunch of html code (which this forum converted when I posted it).


----------



## BenMiller

BiocideJ said:


> That is because I am an idiot.  I converted it the wrong way.  I put the binary in the Text section and converted it into binary. ROFL I guess the joke is on me.



So ... you didn't get it either?


----------



## BiocideJ

BenMiller said:


> So ... you didn't get it either?


 
Well, I still thought i was funny because I thought it was a binary code that converted to binary text. I thought it was funny anyway. 
Considering it converts directly into HTML code as


		Code:
__


6¹¢•<š©y¬¥iy¥

I assume it means something, but I can't figure it.


----------



## BenMiller

Oh come on. And you won't laugh at my suitcase joke?! LOL


----------



## diddi

sorry i must be dumb.  i just dont get, but i have tried my best to laugh at least a little bit.


----------



## BenMiller

Oh, gosh. Do I really have to dissect this frog? Ok. Replace the 0 with "false" and the 1 with "true". Got it now...? Lol


----------



## BiocideJ

BenMiller said:


> Oh come on. And you won't laugh at my suitcase joke?! LOL


 
Just because I didn't comment doesn't mean I didn't think it was funny.


----------



## BenMiller

BiocideJ said:


> Just because I didn't comment doesn't mean I didn't think it was funny.



Lol ... It did better on twitter


----------



## BiocideJ

Learn binary and then you can count to 1023 on your fingers.
If someone pisses you off, give them a 4 count. 

The second one was already said previously, though.


----------



## whilo192

xenou said:


> Honestly I don't get this joke:
> 
> 
> Code:
> __
> 
> 
> 00110110101110011010001010010101
> 10011010101010010111100110101100
> 10100101011010010111100110100101
> 
> 
> But this actually did make me laugh (when I finally got it):
> 
> I think it's more about imagining an infinite number of mathematicians going to a bar for a drink then the so-called "punch-line"
> 
> Shamelessly stolen from:
> The world's largest collection of binary jokes



Did you ever figure out the meaning of the first joke?


----------



## Legacy 456155

I don't understand these jokes one bit.
If you don't think that's funny, then byte me.


----------



## diddi

haha i cant believe this thread is still about after nearly 9 years


----------



## AlphaFrog

There are 10 kinds of people in the world: Those who understand binary and those who don’t.

There are two kinds of people in the world: Those who say there are two kinds of people in the world and those who don't.

There are two kinds of people in the world: Those who can extract from incomplete data.


----------

